# Putting rotating smileys in place of pupils and irises??



## damian5000 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey all!

I have this picture of an X who I'm still friends with from the Czech Republic. She took it of herself. I wanted to make an animation with rotating smiley faces in place of the pupils and irises. Also wanted to try and make scary "alien eyes" (not necessarily animated) too. Anyone help me out with this? Thanks!





- Damian


----------



## damian5000 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nobody can/will help me with this??

- Damian


----------



## John_05 (Jan 31, 2006)

if this is the type of edit you want, i can probably help you out with it but it will take me a couple of days. not that it takes that long to do the edits, but i dont have time to do it tonight. i am extremely busy tomorrow and thursday is my birthday, so i will be busy until friday. 






if that looks like something you would want, let me know and i will see what i can come up with.


----------



## damian5000 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey john.. Thanks for replying   I was more interested in being able to make the rotating smiley faces.  She would love it. I didn't necessarily want someone to do the work for me, of course if you want to it's fine, but I was more looking for the general steps.  I know how to make animations, just not sure about specifically the easiest way to make and draw and save each "phase" of the rotating smiley. 

I definetly want to do the alien eyes too, what you did with your cat there looks perfect. I'm a huge cat fan myself.

Thanks again...Any help on either 2 of these would be great...

- Damian


----------



## damian5000 (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a different picture that might be better for the task.  Clearer and probably better looking...though the green of the other picture may be good for the alien eyes one... I'm not sure.

- Damian


----------



## John_05 (Feb 1, 2006)

damian5000 said:
			
		

> Hey john.. Thanks for replying I was more interested in being able to make the rotating smiley faces. She would love it. I didn't necessarily want someone to do the work for me, of course if you want to it's fine, but I was more looking for the general steps. I know how to make animations, just not sure about specifically the easiest way to make and draw and save each "phase" of the rotating smiley.
> 
> I definetly want to do the alien eyes too, what you did with your cat there looks perfect. I'm a huge cat fan myself.
> 
> ...


 
i use PaintShop Pro and Animation shop3 for animations, so i could only tell you how i would do it with that program, and its been a while so its from memory (my memory sux). when i have merged animations into larger pics, i opened the animation and counted the frames. then i opened the same number of pics that i wanted to add them to in PaintShop Pro. then i copy the first frame of the animation and paste it onto the pic in PaintShop Pro as a new layer and drag it over where i wanted it, making note of the coordinates at the bottom of the screen. then all that was needed was to repeat the procedure with the rest of the frames and pics, merge the layers on each pic in PaintShop Pro and then use Animation Shop to make the animation. the hardest part is getting the frames to line up right. the easiest way for me was grab the new layer at the very top left corner each time. that way when you drag it, you are dragging the frames from the same point. then when you drop it on the correct coordinate, it will all line up right and it wont look "shaky". hopefully someone here can describe an easier way to do it, but thats the only way i have done it myself. when i have more time friday, i will see what i can come up with.


----------



## Onyx (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## zedin (Feb 6, 2006)

I would think the easiest way would be to edit our her eyes to transparent then make a series of images where there is a smiley face (a different layer for each) where you just rotate it in increments and save these images.  Export them all as gifs then use something to animate them together as a single gif.


----------



## mannella (Feb 10, 2006)

Do you have imageready?--Lenny


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 15, 2006)

make about 10 frames with the eyes rotating each 10 degrees more than the last. compile them with a GIF animation program and your done


----------



## damian5000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Onyx said:
			
		

>



Onyx, Thanks.  I'm going to send this to her and freak her out...laughing...thanks again!

- Damian


----------



## damian5000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the smiley face suggestions too.  I appreciate the help.

- Damian


----------



## Onyx (Feb 26, 2006)

no problem


----------



## damian5000 (Mar 9, 2006)

mannella said:
			
		

> Do you have imageready?--Lenny


I do have imageready.

The thing I'm not quite understanding...How do I rotate the smiley face without rotating the whole scene. I understand about doing it in a different layer, but it seems like if I rotated, the whole layer would rotate and the smiley face would end up in a different place. I could just redraw it each time, but there's got to be an easier way. Can anyone explain how I could rotate the smiley face in the same place (where her iris/pupil is) and not rotate the smiley face to a different place in the layer when I do the rotation? Thanks again... 

- Damian


----------



## Onyx (Mar 9, 2006)

put each smiley in a different layer select the layer you want to rotate and pre ctrl + t to free transform and then you8 can rotate each one individually.


----------

